
Ask HN: How to stay focused - Chirag
I read everywhere that "focus is key" and people who do one thing at a time have higher chances of getting successful. It is very hard for me to stay focused on any one thing, I give excuse to people that "I get bored easily", but I think that is not true, because I want to focus, I just can seem to do it. I will start a idea build it to some degree, then jump on another one. As a result not getting any thing done.<p>I have tried all the most of the "tricks" Don’t break the chain, GTD, checking email only once etc by I get distracted easily.<p>How can I discipline myself to start something and take it to end, without getting distracted mid way. Or how can I stay focused?
======
BasDirks
Set small goals and mentally affirm your own awesomeness at their successful
completion.

Evaluate the path you are on: distraction is often a manifestation of doubt.

Don't chase whatever idea comes to mind until that mind proves that it can get
it's shit together and finish something. Finishing things is no holy grail,
but it can teach you the structure and methodology to bring your big ideas to
fruition.

~~~
Chirag
Thanks for this "Distraction is often a manifestation of doubt".

------
pizza
1\. Get a piece of paper.

2\. Write down what you're going to do.

3\. Work.

------
tumanian
vi /etc/hosts

0.0.0.0 facebook.com 0.0.0.0 reddit.com 0.0.0.0 news.ycombinator.com

wq!

------
alpine
Can you minimise the number of things that require your distraction each day?
If so, you might still be able to make progress against your main project,
although not as quickly as you would like. Try to cycle through your
distractions back to your main task several times a day. Aim to increase the
time on your main task and reduce the time on the others with each week.

If it is multiple ideas/projects that are keeping you from focusing on one,
then maybe you have to accept that the only way to make progress is to work on
all in parallel. Be warned this will likely increase project completion time
an order of magnitude, and you run the danger that nothing is finished in the
end.

